# Würdet ihr für diesem Setup eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen



## SilenT_SynC (28. November 2015)

*Würdet ihr für diesem Setup eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen*

Hallo zusammen:

NZXT H440 schwarz/rot
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W	
Crucial MX200 500 GB	
G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200	
Intel® Core™ i7-6700k	
Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB	
Gainward GTX980TI Phoenix GS	
ASUS Z170 A


Ich hab mir ja etwas in dieser Richtung vorgestellt Lepa Aquachanger 240 oder soll ich doch lieber bei einen Luft-kühler bleiben ?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## chaotium (28. November 2015)

*AW: Würdet ihr für diesem Setup eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen*

Also ich denke, bei ner AIO kann man gleich bei Lukü bleiben.

Stell dir lieber alles einzeln zusammen, dann kannste auch gleich die edle graka miteinbinden. Dann lohnt es sich )

Bei fragen kannste dich gerne an mich wenden


----------



## Feelings999 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Würdet ihr für diesem Setup eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen*

Wenn du dich mit einer WaKü  auseinander setzt, dann schau dir die kits von Aquatuning an die kleinen mit 240er Radi.......die kannst du bei bedarf dann erweitern.
Damit habe ich auch angefangen. CPU wird ordentlich gekühlt und wenn du Sie für deine Grafikkarte erweitern willst.........hast du ausreichend pumpleistung. 
Entsprechender Kühler für GPU und einen weiteren Radi.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

*AW: Würdet ihr für diesem Setup eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen*

Hast du die Grafikkarte schon gekauft?
Die Phoenix hat kein Referenz-PCB und da wird die Kühlersuche schwer.

Edit:
Reden wir hier jetzt von einer AiO oder selber zusammengebauten Wakü?
Nur CPU oder CPU+GPU?


----------



## iTryX (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Würdet ihr für diesem Setup eine Wasserkühlung empfehlen*

Mit einer Custom Wakü kannste nie was falsch machen 

Zumindest mit einer guten.


----------

